# How To Plant Potatoes In a Raised Bed



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Tee,

That's pretty much the tactics I used in my potato pool this year. I just used a used up (week wacked) kiddie pool as my raised bed. The potatoes are doing great so far! I forgot to cut them ahead of time so I didn't let them scab. They seem to be doing ok anyway.
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..Recycle Your Pop Boxes ~ In the Garden! =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie, 

I love your potato pool idea! I think cutting the seed potato into smaller pieces is really not mandatory. Most people cut the larger pieces so they get more seeds out of the bunch. If you didn't cut yours, I think you will be just fine.

I can't wait to see how your potato pool turns out. I bet you get a huge heap of home grown potatoes!

Tee


----------



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh ~ I did cut them up ~ I just didn't give them time to scab over. I cut and planted right then and there, but they are growing like crazy. 
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..Recycle Your Pop Boxes ~ In the Garden! =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh OK. I misunderstood you  Some people let them scab over, some do not. But if it works don't fix it right 

Tee


----------



## Doti (Nov 8, 2010)

I seem to be having a problem getting my potatoes to grow. I live in Texas and it's very hot here. I did hill potatoes this year. Did what I was suppose to do, scab, 2 plus eyes, plant eyes up , full sun and hilled when the plant got taller. Planted late August here when the Temp started dropping to 85-90 in the day. They sprouted and grew about 7 inches. They never looked like all the other photos of full plants though.They were watered every other day. I started with 11 plants and one by one died.I got up one morning and they were dead. I dug each hill up and found a very small potato not even 2-3 inches long. What am I doing wrong? My husband built me a raised bed system for the spring planting. Any ideas?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Doti,

I think maybe the biggest issue is temperature. Potatoes like cool weather and do not grow well in warm or hot temperatures. Ideally, I plant potatoes around St. Patrick's Day (temperatures are usually in the 50's and 60's). They grow much better in the cooler temps. It's also a good idea to mulch around the plants to cool the soil cool and maintain moist soil. I hope this helps!


----------



## Doti (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you. I wil try this. I planted some in October in a small raised bed to see what happens. It doesn't get very cold here, sometimes dipping into the 40s at night. But I will try St. patrick day planting an see what happens. My tomatoes, garlic, onions and carrots are okay with this Sept-Dec weather. Thanks again


----------



## Sondra (Mar 17, 2011)

Doti:
I live in Spicewood, TX. My potatoes are always in the ground by Valentine's Day. (Just an easy way for me to always remember). They are usually harvested by June, when temps get too hot for them to thrive any longer. I have great success with this timing. Good luck!

Sondra


----------



## epeavey1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I live in north east Georgia and I'm trying the no dig way for potatoes. I put down a raised bed then a big layer of newspaper then compost then a layer of straw. Next I planted the potatoes then covered them with a six inch layer of straw, after two weeks they started to pop up covered with four more inches of straw. This morning I saw a mouse come out of the bed. Will it eat the potatoes? Is there any thing I can do to get rid of it?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ellen - That's a toughie. I don't know for sure if the mouse will eat the potatoes, but it is probably likely since they chew on just about anything they find.

Maybe get a cat? ;-)

You could try placing mouse traps around the area, but that's not the most humane way of dealing with them. I've seen ultrasonic repellers for gophers and moles. They may work for mice. I'm not sure about that, but I would ask at the garden center.

You can also get in touch with your local cooperative extension for your county/city. They may have some great ideas for running off mice.


----------



## Irina (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello!
I just found your site and I'm taking note of all! I'm starting to build a raised bed out of some timber that was left in my garden. We're started to dig a bit the ground, but not too much as it is quite hard. I'm a bit confused with the layers of soil, straw, manure, newspaper, etc... that I hear people talk about. So I'm trying to find out what would be the best.
I live in the west coast of Ireland and I'm going to use seaweed as fertiliser, many people use it here for their veg beds. I'm also using my chickens manure mixed with straw from their nest. I hope it all helps!
I'll be asking questions for sure...and will tell you how I'm getting on!
thanks for the useful instructions
Irina


----------



## catherine (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a great site.!!explains everything in detail,especially for me as im thinking of growing my own veg and this site and all the posts make it not as scary as i thought it might be to attempt to finally have my own fresh veg .thank you.

Catherine
Ireland


----------



## Jeanne1 (Mar 20, 2012)

This is my first year planting potatoes, I am wondering if I can plant anything inbetween the trenches as I have limited space.


----------



## Russ_T (Apr 13, 2012)

Seems like all comments (except Ireland) are down south. I live in western Washington where nights are in the mid 30s and highs about 50. The problem here is it rains almost every day until the 4th of July when it stops almost completely and we have no rain until September. The problem we have here is the garden soil is just mud until late May. I have roto tilled and it is like muck. I would like to get potatoes in but think they would just rot. Would raised beds help here?


----------



## LizF (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Russ,

Like Irina, I live in Ireland, too, and we're well known for all the rain that we get. Would be comparable to the American northwest. 

I planted our potatoes last year in new top soil and they thrived until wireworm struck the remainder of the crop. So, this year I'm using raised beds filled with FYM and compost, which has been sterilized. Drainage is excellent, although rot was never a problem when planted in the ground. 

This system should work where you live, as well.

Good luck!


----------

